# 2015 Halloween Night Setup



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

This was me and my parents setup on Halloween 2015. Similar setup this year. I am reworking and adding some stuff to the Electric Chair as well as numerous other pneumatic props.

https://goo.gl/photos/GUPiNg3CFEWRhaKd6

https://goo.gl/photos/xAAg9PuHX2xVzEQX9


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a pretty cool prop


----------

